# LIGRC Fall Hunt Test



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Our Fall hunt test was a success! We had 73 entries which is big for us. I was happy to see many people from out of state. LIGRC provided lunch for everyone.

People running Master Hunter were treated to two flyers in the last series. At the water we had a waterfowl spread of 6 floating Canadas and 3 dozen snow goose mix of shells, silhouettes, and rags. One handler who is an experienced MH judge said he had never been to a test like this and he liked it and will start training for it.

And my dog, Buffy, earned a qualifying score in the JH test today.

I worked Fri. and Sat. and ran Buffy today. Needless to say I am exhausted.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations on the JH pass!
Also on a job well done, it's amazing how much work it takes to put on a good HT. Sure wish we could have been there.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats. Sounds like a fun packed 3 days.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats congrats congrats!!! I have been keeping my fingers crossed for Buffy (and you too  ) this weekend!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome Way To Go Buffy!!! Yes I have to agree putting on a hunt test is A LOT of work. I bet tho you had a blast.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats to you and Buffy!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job. Love those tests with big decoy spreads--we have a couple of judges up here who like to do that.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you all. I work the hunt tests so I put in a lot of work. My work started on Thursday with inspection of grounds. I worked Friday and Saturday at the hunt test. I travel over 50 miles each way and work the test all day. This time I refused to work on Sunday because I was running Buffy and wanted to give her my attention at the truck.

This pass was important for us because I had stopped testing and devoted a lot of time to training Buffy on obedience in the field. She is extremely high energy out of a field trial breeding and a handful. She also had become "trial/hunt test" wise.

Special thanks to Evan Graham and Guy Fornuto (my mentor) for their help.

PS We provided lunch for everybody and we also provided a dinner buffet on Saturday for all the workers. Now that's good treatment.


----------

